# Centurion No Pogo oder Canyon Spectral



## Miriam_MTB (14. August 2017)

Hallo,
kann mich nicht zwischen Centurion No Pogo und Canyon Spectral entscheiden.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der beiden oder sogar beiden?

Will ein All-Mountain MTB das vorallem vielseitig ist. Fahre keine zu krassen Dinger.

DANKE!

Grüße
Miriam


----------



## nikl69 (15. August 2017)

Ich kenne beide nicht, kann also nicht wirklich helfen, aber mal abgesehen davon welches Rad besser ist, wie und was kannst du schrauben? oder hast du jemanden der das kann? auf jeden Fall in die Entscheidung einbeziehen, denn was bei Canyon, teilweise, abgeht, ist nicht wirklich schön. 
Ansonsten kann nich sagen, sie bauen schöne und gute Räder. Ich selbst habe noch ein altes Nerve aus 2010, ein Spaßgerät, auch heute noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

